# Ditch Darts



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Its been a couple years since I've been able to get out after the valley Quail. With the warm weather we've been having my drive to crash the Chukar hills has been somewhat subdued. Decided it was time to make the trip. Good choice if I do say so myself. I sure do enjoy the challenge these little speed demons present.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures - those birds are gorgeous!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Jeff. How you been? You in Texas yet?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

tigerpincer said:


> Thanks Jeff. How you been? You in Texas yet?


Seriously, that third pic you posted, with the single male upside down is gorgeous! Things have been really good man, how about for you and your family? Yes, we are in Texas - I just need to pick up a lease with deer, pigs, turkey, and quail and invite some "northern boys" down!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I love quail, it's been awhile since I have hunted those pretty birds. Thanks for the cool pics, they bring back alot of good memories! I have never heard of them being called ditch darts though, but I like it.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Slap That Quack said:


> I love quail, it's been awhile since I have hunted those pretty birds. Thanks for the cool pics, they bring back alot of good memories! I have never heard of them being called ditch darts though, but I like it.


Yeah, cant say Ive ever heard anyone else call them that either. I suppose that sometimes I just like to make my own path.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome man!! Sure hate I missed out on this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are also some great looking dogs. They look like they are all business when it comes to hunting.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, you and your dogs are bird-killin' machines! Good work! I love the pic of the male in your hand.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Seriously, that third pic you posted, with the single male upside down is gorgeous! Things have been really good man, how about for you and your family? Yes, we are in Texas - I just need to pick up a lease with deer, pigs, turkey, and quail and invite some "northern boys" down!


Me n the fam bam rr doing swell. Our baby girl is doing as babies do n growing like a weed on steroids. Glad to hear all is well for you in Texas. You be sure n hit me up when your ready to invite some northern boys onto your Texas hunting lease. Happy holidays my man!!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice work! Fire up the grease


----------

